# Crystal River, FL



## larr-bear (Oct 2, 2011)

We are looking for a great tent campground to stay near Crystal River, Fl so we can kayak with the Manatees


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

it's not very close to crystal river but Manatee Springs State Park is great. nice spring, manatees & the deer will eat out of your hand. it's wayyyy out in the swamp.


----------



## larr-bear (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks Bob. It may be too swampy. I checked out the website.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

i didn't mean the campground was swampy, just meant it was way back off main roads. i pulled a 30' fiver in but wouldn't recommend going in with anything larger.


----------



## larr-bear (Oct 2, 2011)

We stayed at Rainbow Springs ST. Pk. Very nice and right on the springs where the water is crystal clear. To see manatees we had to drive over to Crystal Springs and kayak up to Three Sisters Springs.


----------

